#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Agriculture & Green Technology >  >  How can green technology defeat climate change?

## Bhavya

Climate change presents a major risk to life on Globe; Famous climate advisers say that the green technology can help us to defeat the climate change problem. Can you guys tell me how green technology defeat climate change?

----------

